# Whining



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

As some of you know I now have a black lab. She's 8 months now. About a week ago she started to constantly whine. She doesn't just sit around and whine like she's missing her old family, she even whines when she runs around. She'll whine after being outside, and she also doesn't appear to be in any pain. Does anyone have ideas or solutions? I was planning on getting a shock collar for those runs where she takes off 200 yards and just keeps on running. Would it be an idea to make her scared of it in the house, where you just pretend to hit the button? I don't know what to do here.


----------

